# Haunting in Northwest Missouri



## mikesteinke (Nov 2, 2009)

I am looking for a partner to help me put together a haunted house in Northwest Missouri. I have a location, it isn't the best but it is mine, no rent and we can work on it year round. We would also be the only haunted house within a hundred miles. I can't afford a large investment, so I would not expect a large investment from my partner. mostly hard work, and innovation, as I will do the same. Will split 50/50 after cost, wages, and charitable commitments are met. I live up by Maryville Missouri. Email me at [email protected] if you are interested


----------

